
A Tale of Plagues: The Plague was not just a medieval illness - Vigier
https://www.historytoday.com/history-matters/tale-plagues
======
koboll
A short but great book came out last year called _Black Death at the Golden
Gate_ that explores the epidemic(s) of plague in turn-of-the-century San
Francisco, and how epidemiological efforts to study and fight it were
hamstrung by local press and government officials viciously opposed to every
measure the proto-CDC health service tried to impose. It ends on an ominous
note, noting the likelihood that the bacterium persists in East Bay rodents
and could strike again without warning.

[https://www.amazon.com/Black-Death-Golden-Gate-
America/dp/03...](https://www.amazon.com/Black-Death-Golden-Gate-
America/dp/0393609456)

------
dreamcompiler
Yersina pestis is endemic in rodent populations in the American Rocky
Mountains. There are a few human cases every year, which are treatable with
antibiotics if caught early enough.

~~~
Piskvorrr
...as long as the antibiotics still work. :(

------
thrower123
I find it very curious that the Spanish Influenza epidemic is almost
completely forgotten; you have to look very hard to find anything that
references it, despite it killing far more people than WW1, and being almost
within living memory.

~~~
thepete2
From Wikipedia: "To maintain morale, wartime censors minimized early reports
of illness and mortality in Germany, the United Kingdom, France, and the
United States"

Maybe that's a reason for it

~~~
evgen
The wartime censorship was short-term and its only lasting impact was to give
this particular influenza strain its name (Spain was neutral so did not have
the same strict censorship, so they actually reported flu deaths and people
heard about it first through these reports -- therefore the flu must have come
from Spain they thought...)

